# Gym Membership Renewal



## heavyiron (Mar 23, 2011)

*From:* Jeff Peters
*Date:* Wednesday 8 April 2009 10.22am
*To:* David Thorne
*Subject:* Membership Renewal

Dear David
This is a friendly reminder to let you know your gym membership expired last week. Your membership is important to us and we would like to take this opportunity to show our appreciation by offering you a 20% discount on your membership renewal. We look forward to seeing you again soon.
All the best, Jeff Peters
*
From:* David Thorne
*Date:* Wednesday 8 April 2009 1.37pm
*To:* Jeff Peters
*Subject:* Re: Membership Renewal

Dear Jeff,
Thankyou for your friendly reminder and the kind offer to reduce my membership by twenty percent. I own a calculator but I could not work out how to do percentages on it so have estimated that I save around $372.10 off the normal price of $420.00 - Please confirm that this is correct and I will renew my membership immediately. Also, do I get a Fitness First sports bag with towel and drinking bottle included in the price? I own my own legwarmers and headband.
Regards, David.
*
From:* Jeff Peters
*Date:* Thursday 9 April 2009 10.01am
*To:* David Thorne
*Subject:* Re: Re: Membership Renewal Due

Hello David
How did you come to that amount? Our half year membership fees are actually $460 but with the 20% discount as an existing member your renewing membership fee would be only $368 for the six months saving you almost $100 off the normal price. We are not Fitness First so do not have those bags.
Cheers, Jeff
*
From:* David Thorne
*Date:* Thursday 9 April 2009 10.18am
*To:* Jeff Peters
*Subject:* Re: Re: Re: Membership Renewal Due

Dear Jeff,
Do I get free shipping with that?
Regards, David.
*
From:* Jeff Peters
*Date:* Thursday 9 April 2009 12.48pm
*To:* David Thorne
*Subject:* Re: Re: Re: Re: Membership Renewal Due

Free shipping with what? The $368 covers your membership fees for six months.
*
From:* David Thorne
*Date:* Thursday 9 April 2009 2.26pm
*To:* Jeff Peters
*Subject:* Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Membership Renewal Due

Dear Jeff,
By the power of Greyskull that is a lot of money but I admit to being in desperate need of increasing my body strength. My ten year old child often turns the taps off in the bathroom very tightly and I have to go several days without washing. I feel bad constantly having to ask the lady from next door to come over and loosen them for me, what with her arthritis and limited wheelchair access to my apartment. To be honest, I originally joined your gym with full intentions of attending every few days but after waiting in vain for someone to offer me steroids, I began to suspect this was not going to happen and the realisation that I may have to exercise instead was, quite frankly, horrifying. My aversion to work, along with the fact one of your employees, Justin, was rather rude, telling me to 'lift this', ''push that' dulled my initial enthusiasm of becoming muscular and I stopped attending.
Regards, David.
*
From:* Jeff Peters
*Date:* Friday 10 April 2009 9.17am
*To:* David Thorne
*Subject:* Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Membership Renewal Due

Hello David
Nobody here would offer you steroids, it is illegal and none of our staff would do this. Justin is one of our most experienced trainers and if you found him rude while he was trying to be helpful and just doing his job then there are plenty of other gyms you could look at joining instead.
Cheers, Jeff
*
From:* David Thorne
*Date:* Friday 10 April 2009 10.02am
*To:* Jeff Peters
*Subject:* Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Membership Renewal Due

Dear Jeff,
Yes, I have noticed that there are many gyms in my area. I assume the low qualification requirements of fitness trainers means that there is an over supply of these buffed but essentially otherwise purposeless professionals. I knew a guy in high school who couldn't talk very well and collected sticks, he used to call the teacher 'mum' and during recess we would give him money to dance. Then sell him sticks to get our money back. He went on to become a fitness instructor so I view gyms as kind of like those factories that provide a community service by employing people with down syndrome to lick stamps and pack boxes. Except with more Spandex obviously.
Regards, David.
*
From:* Jeff Peters
*Date:* Friday 10 April 2009 10.32am
*To:* David Thorne
*Subject:* Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Membership Renewal Due

Go fuck yourself.
*
From:* David Thorne
*Date:* Friday 10 April 2009 11.38am
*To:* Jeff Peters
*Subject:* Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Membership Renewal Due

Dear Jeff,
I was, at first, quite surprised at your response; one minute you are inviting me to renew my membership and asking me for money, the next insulting me. After doing a little research however, I have learnt that mood swings are an expected side effect of steroid abuse. As another side effect is a reduction in the size of your penis, this gives you understandable cause to be an angry person. I have also learnt that Spandex contains carcinogenic properties so this does not bode well for yourself and your shiny friends. If I woke up one morning and my penis was a quarter of the size AND I had testicular cancer, I would probably take my anger out on those around me as well. There are probably support groups or websites that could help you manage your problem more effectively and picture based books available on the subject. When I am angry I like to listen to music by Linkin Park. The added angst and desire to cut myself works similarly to the way firefighters fight forest fires by burning off sections, effectively canceling each other out and I find myself at peace. As you guys usually listen to Pet Shop Boys or Frankie Goes to Hollywood, this may be worth a try.
Regards, David.
*
From:* Jeff Peters
*Date:* Friday 10 April 2009 1.04pm
*To:* David Thorne
*Subject:* Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Membership Renewal Due

DO NOT EMAIL ME AGAIN
*
From:* David Thorne
*Date:* Friday 10 April 2009 1.15pm
*To:* Jeff Peters
*Subject:* Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Membership Renewal Due

Ok.
*
From:* Jeff Peters
*Date:* Friday 10 April 2009 1.25pm
*To:* David Thorne
*Subject:* Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Membership Renewal Due

Is that you being a smartarse or agreeing not to email me again?
*
From:* David Thorne
*Date:* Friday 10 April 2009 1.32pm
*To:* Jeff Peters
*Subject:* Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Membership Renewal Due

The middle one.​


----------



## country1911 (Mar 23, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## destro23 (Mar 23, 2011)

Ha! Best thing I've read all night.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 23, 2011)

Absolutely freaking hilarious.   My Wife and  I just laughed our asses off reading this.  Thanks buddy I needed that.


----------



## 2B1 (Mar 23, 2011)

Now that shit was funny!


----------



## KelJu (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Mar 23, 2011)

That was great!


----------



## Curt James (Mar 23, 2011)

Awesome! 

The "Pet Shop Boys or Frankie Goes to Hollywood" might indicate it's been making people laugh for quite some time!


----------



## x~factor (Mar 23, 2011)

Funny stuff!!!

It reminds me of this website: Go away


----------



## CellarDoor (Mar 23, 2011)

Good stuff, good stuff


----------



## jbzjacked (Mar 23, 2011)

Ha.. Thats good shit..


----------



## MDR (Mar 23, 2011)

Great post


----------



## DiGiTaL (Mar 24, 2011)

Hilarious.


----------



## GMO (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## SloppyJo (Mar 24, 2011)

I laughed.


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Mar 24, 2011)

where have i seen this before....


----------



## blazeftp (Mar 24, 2011)

I had tears it was that funny.


----------



## edp71u528 (Apr 9, 2011)

That's great


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Apr 10, 2011)

this is the third time reading that i laugh everytime


----------



## jagbender (Apr 11, 2011)

funny


----------



## turbogoober123 (Apr 11, 2011)

wow  kimosabe


----------



## klc9100 (Apr 11, 2011)

yep, good shit right there. . .


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 11, 2011)

love it!


----------

